# Saloon Doors



## bobgaggle (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm building a saloon for our production of Crazy for You, and I'm in a bit of a conundrum about hinging the doors. I know a carpenter who made us some really nice doors for free, but they're made of pine. we have double acting barrel hinges with adjustable tension, but even at the lowest setting, I'm afraid the action of an actor slamming his way through the doors will rip the screws from the soft pine. 

Any suggestions on alternate hinges, reinforcements on the doors themselves?


----------



## avkid (Apr 5, 2008)

Can you use bolts instead of screws?


----------



## Marius (Apr 6, 2008)

I agree, bolts are the obvious answer. And maybe buy some less beefy hinges.


----------



## themuzicman (Apr 6, 2008)

The hinges were the only double action ones I could find.

I guess home depot doesn't have much demand for them =/


----------



## bobgaggle (Apr 6, 2008)

they'll work if we reinforce the wood.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm thinking a metal plate that sits between the hinge and the wood could help to spread the pressure out over a larger area, reinforcing the wood... 

This is a good one for Van.


----------



## jwl868 (Apr 7, 2008)

Did you check a catalogue, like McMaster-Carr? They have a couple different types of two-way hinges.

Joe


----------



## Van (Apr 7, 2008)

About the best I can offer you is what has been suggested. I would drill through the door and mount the hinge with 10/24 or 1/4 / 20 bolts, You'll want to slightly counter sink, or tighten the nut down until it digs into the wood a bit then grind the bolt even with the surface of the wood. While Pine doors can be weak, as you are describing, one of the best ways to overcome such a weakness is to remind the actor that they are ACTING, and if they wouldn't go through a real door that way then they shouldn't go through a fake door that way either.


----------



## mbandgeek (Apr 7, 2008)

Which part of the system is failing/in danger of failing? The door itself, or the frame the door attaches to?


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 7, 2008)

Did you check if the hinges have any way to adjust the tension?


----------



## mbandgeek (Apr 7, 2008)

alright, I have been working on this for a little while now, This is what i think would help distribute the force on the door.

I think that two of these would work well attached to the door. One at the top, and one at the bottom. These can be Scaled to fit the door.


----------



## Marius (Apr 8, 2008)

Van said:


> one of the best ways to overcome such a weakness is to remind the actor that they are ACTING, and if they wouldn't go through a real door that way then they shouldn't go through a fake door that way either.



Ask an actor to _not_ break the scenery? Now that's just crazy talk!


----------

